# Network not working



## michaelion (Jan 17, 2014)

Until a few days ago I had a self-installed, perfectly functioning power line wi-fi network based on the modem supplied by my ISP, a Time Capsule, three Zyxel PLA 4211 adapters (one hooked up to the Time Capsule, two in remote locations) and two Airport Expresses (also in the other locations, one communicating with my Apple TV). I made a minor change and everything went down. I'm glad to say the Internet and the Time Capsule are working perfectly again (otherwise I wouldn't be posting this), but I'm having problems extending the network. I've reset the Zyxels to factory defaults and reconnected two of them with the Encrypt button, but as soon as I reinstall them in their rightful place in the network, my Internet connection fails. To get the Internet back, I've had to remove the remote Zyxel from the network and restart my modem and Time Capsule. I wonder if one or more of my settings is wrong. The Time Capsule uses DHCP, Network Mode is "Create a wireless network", and the Router Mode is "Off (Bridge Mode)". The Airport Express that shows in the Airport Utility network map (strangely enough, with the dotted wireless line, and green), is DHCP and "Extend a wireless network".
I've spent three evenings trying to get this up and running. The Zyxels and Apple Expresses are all relatively new, but I suppose that don't exclude faults. Can anyone shed light on the situation? Any help much appreciated.


----------

